# Daisy Loraine calved today



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Daisy Loraine is a first time mama today. She will not let us close enough to check baby or see gender yet. But baby is strong and nursing well....both parents are 1/4 herford and 3/4 dexter.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Sounds like she is a good mama!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..shes very protective


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! What a beautiful calf!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! I’m gonna say it’s a little heifer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks like a nice heifer! Good Mama being protective ! Very nice!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations Happybleats


----------



## Goatowne (Sep 14, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Daisy Loraine is a first time mama today. She will not let us close enough to check baby or see gender yet. But baby is strong and nursing well....both parents are 1/4 herford and 3/4 dexter.
> View attachment 230181


Congratulations!!!! God bless mommy and baby!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pr


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Promise enjoying some tree time, and Daisy Loraine thinking that looks good...Top pic is Promise. Daisy Loraine's mama..and bottom pic (white face red cow) is Daisy Loraine. Mama of the calf.


----------



## Goatowne (Sep 14, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Pr
> View attachment 230345


Beautiful face and lashes 😍 💕 what a pretty baby.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Baby got spunk


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

happybleats said:


> Promise enjoying some tree time, and Daisy Loraine thinking that looks good...


Have the goats been showing the heifers how to pick leaves from the tree branches?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Trees are about the only green out there right now lol. That and cactus 😆


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the face!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What a gorgeous calf!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

What a little cutie- did you have a chance to see if a little heifer or bull calf? Sorry if I missed that 😊


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

Those look like really healthy, happy cows! I’ve never wanted cows because the ones near me always look so emaciated and unhealthy. But these girls look great!!! And baby is cute too! Congrats!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That newest picture of the calf, it looks like a bull. You can tell by that longer hair hanging down on his belly. That’s how I could judge a calf’s gender from a distance when the mama wouldn’t let me get near it. I’m pretty sure  I never got one wrong.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yup..its a bull 😁 mom is pretty protective. Running him off when we get close (first time mama) but pretty sure we saw luggage when he ran off lol


----------

